# New Girl - First Timer!



## gill

Hi there,

after a few weeks of dropping in & reading some of your threads, I took the plunge & joined my first forum. I've only just got into watches, so am completely clueless, although I have been bitten by the bug. I've bought 4 watches in 2 weeks. Hence I'm not allowed to buy any more for a while.

I'm a teacher of Psychology & Philosophy at a sixth form college. It's a different world from high school teaching, which I did for ages. Never again!

My best acquisition so far is a mysterious 18 carat watch which I think is an early wristlet - it has the crown(?) at the 12 o'clock, so you have to look down your arm to tell the time. Oh - and you have to press a little button in before you set the correct time. Of course it has no names on it, which is probably why I managed to buy it very reasonably.

Looking at some of the old threads on here, it might be an American watch, from the Crescent Watch Company. I couldn't find an awful lot about it on the Internet. If there's anyone out there who knows much about the early watches, I'd be grateful for any information...

Ta

Gill


----------



## pg tips

Welcome Gill.



gill said:


> I'm a teacher of Psychology & Philosophy at a sixth form college.


Now tell the truth, you've come here because of the unique study potential our membership provide, haven't you?


----------



## thunderbolt

Welcome to :rltb: Gill. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Clum

Welcome


----------



## PaulBoy

pg tips said:


> Welcome Gill.
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a teacher of Psychology & Philosophy at a sixth form college.
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell the truth, you've come here because of the unique study potential our membership provide, haven't you?
Click to expand...

:lol: - Welcome to :rlt: - As Paul says plenty to write a thesis about here ... Paul


----------



## andyft21

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## Fulminata

A very warm welcome Gill :hi:


----------



## gill

pg tips said:


> Welcome Gill.
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a teacher of Psychology & Philosophy at a sixth form college.
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell the truth, you've come here because of the unique study potential our membership provide, haven't you?
Click to expand...

Damn. I've been nobbled. You are a fascinating bunch. The potential here is unrivalled! I should've told you I was an RS teacher (former identity in horrible high school drama).

I'm not actually a psychology expert in case anyone is at all concerned. It's just one of a range of subjects I have to swot up on. It's pretty fascinating though...


----------



## David P

Hi and welcome Gill,I hope you enjoy the forum,I am looking forward to hearing what you think of us all!!!

David P


----------



## Andy Tims

Hi


----------



## mattbeef

Welcome to RLT


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Gill :rltb:

BTW don`t worry about being `Clueless` we have a couple of clubs for like minded individuals; the `*Bugger All Club*` (as in " I know Bugger all") & _the `_*No Really I haven`t a Clue Club*_`_ which is far better then the other lot


----------



## Stan

Hello Gill,

I hope you have as much fun psycho- analyzing this bunch as I did when analyzing myself (standard procedure in the "forces"). 

I won't tell you how the self analysis compared with the "boss's" interpretation, but it was pretty close.

Perhaps I'm just predictable?  

Despite that nonsense, welcome to this well balanced community.


----------



## jaslfc5

well done gill ,

this place im sure has some new syndromes that havent been discovered yet ,but lots of asbergers and people on that spectrum so it makes it very entertaining.


----------



## squareleg

Stan said:


> ... welcome to this well balanced community.


:rofl2:

Welcome, Gill. Always nice to see a lady around these parts - keeps 'em on their toes.


----------



## gaz64

jaslfc5 said:


> well done gill ,
> 
> this place im sure has some new syndromes that havent been discovered yet ,but lots of asbergers and people on that spectrum so it makes it very entertaining.


Watch collectors with asbergers surely not!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Welcome to The Watch Forum Gill :rltb:


----------



## blackandgolduk

Welcome to the forum, nice to see a few of the fairer sex coming on board these days. It can get a bit 'testy' in here at times... :lol:

If you're looking for a good psychological experiment, take a look in the Politics forum... There are a few interesting cases in there.


----------



## jaslfc5

gaz64 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done gill ,
> 
> this place im sure has some new syndromes that havent been discovered yet ,but lots of asbergers and people on that spectrum so it makes it very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch collectors with asbergers surely not!!!!!
Click to expand...

oh yes im full of shock revelations me,but thats as far as im going on diagnosing and random generalisations for now -i wonder how many have or still do trainspotting.

sorry gill good to have you on board .where do you teach ? i have a few family members in the trade .


----------



## mrteatime

jaslfc5 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done gill ,
> 
> this place im sure has some new syndromes that havent been discovered yet ,but lots of asbergers and people on that spectrum so it makes it very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch collectors with asbergers surely not!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes im full of shock revelations me,but thats as far as im going on diagnosing and random generalisations for now -i wonder how many have or still do trainspotting.
> 
> sorry gill good to have you on board .where do you teach ? i have a few family members in the trade .
Click to expand...

 :lol: ....good old jason......all 5 ft 2 and 6 stone of him......! you love a nice traction engine don't you mate :lol:

welcome to the forum...... and not a geek amongst us h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done gill ,
> 
> this place im sure has some new syndromes that havent been discovered yet ,but lots of asbergers and people on that spectrum so it makes it very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch collectors with asbergers surely not!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes im full of shock revelations me,but thats as far as im going on diagnosing and random generalisations for now -i wonder how many have or still do trainspotting.
> 
> sorry gill good to have you on board .where do you teach ? i have a few family members in the trade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: ....good old jason......all 5 ft 2 and 6 stone of him......! you love a nice traction engine don't you mate :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum...... and not a geek amongst us h34r:
Click to expand...

yes good to have someone with a sence of humour back on here .i wish i was 6 stone mate but sadly probably my leg weighs that these days .6ft 2 mate no short mans syndrome here .i love punchey short guys .


----------



## mrteatime

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done gill ,
> 
> this place im sure has some new syndromes that havent been discovered yet ,but lots of asbergers and people on that spectrum so it makes it very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch collectors with asbergers surely not!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes im full of shock revelations me,but thats as far as im going on diagnosing and random generalisations for now -i wonder how many have or still do trainspotting.
> 
> sorry gill good to have you on board .where do you teach ? i have a few family members in the trade .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: ....good old jason......all 5 ft 2 and 6 stone of him......! you love a nice traction engine don't you mate :lol:
> 
> welcome to the forum...... and not a geek amongst us h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes good to have someone with a sence of humour back on here .i wish i was 6 stone mate but sadly probably my leg weighs that these days .6ft 2 mate no short mans syndrome here .i love punchey short guys .
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## PhilM

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## gill

sorry gill good to have you on board .where do you teach ? i have a few family members in the trade .


----------



## mrteatime

gill said:


> By the way, is it easy to post photos on here?


yes


----------



## gill

mrteatime said:


> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is it easy to post photos on here?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

how?


----------



## thunderbolt

Full instructions here.


----------



## gill

thunderbolt said:


> Full instructions here.


Thanks for that. Looks pretty technical, so maybe I'll wait until a) I have written all my reports or B) I need a distraction from them. Won't be long then.

I've been looking at some of the other threads, with lots of pictures of what looks like 'watch porn'. Does it all start off innocently?


----------



## mrteatime

gill said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full instructions here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Looks pretty technical, so maybe I'll wait until a) I have written all my reports or B) I need a distraction from them. Won't be long then.
> 
> I've been looking at some of the other threads, with lots of pictures of what looks like 'watch porn'. Does it all start off innocently?
Click to expand...

it does......  but then gets out of control a little........i seem to have a problem with....ahem......orange......yes indeedy........and lumpies......and dive watches....well in fact only dive watches.....

....then comes the constant flipping.......followed by the buying them back.....which will happen....well ok, not everybody, but it does to me.....but im over that now......well not quite cos i've just bought a model of a watch i flipped last year, but, in my defence, its a different colour.....and its not orange....so im getting better..... :bb:


----------



## jaslfc5

theres strap options watch display boxes ,servicing,better cameras for taking photo's of youre watches .its madness really .

gill il see if my inlaws have any spare books if you need them ,they have written enough on the subject of psycology so im sure they will have some spare somewhere.


----------



## unlcky alf

Welcome to the forum Gill.

I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies

unlcky alf said:


> uses the search facility


...we have a 'search facility'? :blink:

...now 'alpha's' watches - any good? ...and fake watches ...and the 50 post rule? and...and... ...I think I'll get my coat! :sadwalk:

BTW Gill we have a regular lady who contributes to the forum called Cassidy...so you are not alone!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Welcome aboard, Gill. 

Have you ever heard of *Gill* sailing watches (Regatta, Sailmaster, etc) ? :huh: Got your name on them. :lol:


----------



## nursegladys




----------



## gill

unlcky alf said:


> Welcome to the forum Gill.
> 
> I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:


Are you joking - it's brilliant - taught me all I know, (alright, that's not a lot...)

And no, I hadn't heard of Gill watches, but I'm sure they're very exclusive!!?

Talking of watches, my 3rd aquisition ever has just arrived, and it's a Gruen veri-thin. My question is - is the crystal supposed to be really thick? It sticks about 3mm proud of the rest of the case. It's from ebay, and I might have been really stupid to buy from there as a beginner, but it was very reasonable and I thought they were a good make. The seller swears it's original. Can anyone tell me whether that's normal for a Gruen?


----------



## michaelh

Welcome


----------



## Stuart Davies

gill said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Gill.
> 
> I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking - it's brilliant - taught me all I know, (alright, that's not a lot...)
> 
> And no, I hadn't heard of Gill watches, but I'm sure they're very exclusive!!?
> 
> Talking of watches, my 3rd aquisition ever has just arrived, and it's a Gruen veri-thin. My question is - is the crystal supposed to be really thick? It sticks about 3mm proud of the rest of the case. It's from ebay, and I might have been really stupid to buy from there as a beginner, but it was very reasonable and I thought they were a good make. The seller swears it's original. Can anyone tell me whether that's normal for a Gruen?
Click to expand...

Gill post the question in the 'general forum' with either a link to the item (prefered) or the e-bay number - Those with the knowledge (sorry I know jack nawt about watches :lol will help i'm sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## cassidy

Stuart Davies said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> uses the search facility
> 
> 
> 
> ...we have a 'search facility'? :blink:
> 
> ...now 'alpha's' watches - any good? ...and fake watches ...and the 50 post rule? and...and... ...I think I'll get my coat! :sadwalk:
> 
> BTW Gill we have a regular lady who contributes to the forum called Cassidy...so you are not alone!
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Not sure I'm "regular" and even less a lady, but thanks for the intro!

Sharon (aka Cassidy)


----------



## cassidy

gill said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Gill.
> 
> I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking - it's brilliant - taught me all I know, (alright, that's not a lot...)
> 
> And no, I hadn't heard of Gill watches, but I'm sure they're very exclusive!!?
> 
> Talking of watches, my 3rd aquisition ever has just arrived, and it's a Gruen veri-thin. My question is - is the crystal supposed to be really thick? It sticks about 3mm proud of the rest of the case. It's from ebay, and I might have been really stupid to buy from there as a beginner, but it was very reasonable and I thought they were a good make. The seller swears it's original. Can anyone tell me whether that's normal for a Gruen?
Click to expand...

Hi, Gill. Very nice to have you aboard. I know that many of my older lady's watches (I always tell people to read that any way they like) do seem to have quite thick crystals. I'll have a check of a couple of my Gruens tonight; I do all my posting from an Internet cafe, so can't put my hands on them right now. I know I have at least one Veri-Thin currently, so I'll try to post pics tomorrow for comparison purposes.

Sharon


----------



## Stan

cassidy said:


> Hmmm. Not sure I'm "regular"


I'm a bit the same Sharon, it could be part of the ageing process. Getting old is not for the faint of heart, in my experience. Not that we should dwell on that for more than a second.


----------



## Stan

For information on Gruen, see this:-

http://www.pixelp.com/gruen/


----------



## cassidy

Stan said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Not sure I'm "regular"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit the same Sharon, it could be part of the ageing process. Getting old is not for the faint of heart, in my experience. Not that we should dwell on that for more than a second.
Click to expand...

Uh, gee, I think we have a failure to communicate here. :blink: But you're right: not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Stan

cassidy said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Not sure I'm "regular"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit the same Sharon, it could be part of the ageing process. Getting old is not for the faint of heart, in my experience. Not that we should dwell on that for more than a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, gee, I think we have a failure to communicate here. :blink: But you're right: not for the faint of heart!
Click to expand...

Just English humour (much missunderstood elsewhere), not meant to offend, of course.


----------



## gill

Hi, Gill. Very nice to have you aboard. I know that many of my older lady's watches (I always tell people to read that any way they like) do seem to have quite thick crystals. I'll have a check of a couple of my Gruens tonight; I do all my posting from an Internet cafe, so can't put my hands on them right now. I know I have at least one Veri-Thin currently, so I'll try to post pics tomorrow for comparison purposes.

Sharon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Not sure I'm "regular"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit the same Sharon, it could be part of the ageing process. Getting old is not for the faint of heart, in my experience. Not that we should dwell on that for more than a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, gee, I think we have a failure to communicate here. :blink: But you're right: not for the faint of heart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just English humour (much missunderstood elsewhere), not meant to offend, of course.
Click to expand...

Don`t mind our Stanley, he`s a harmless old (well he was born four months before me  ) duffer :lol:

As for the Ladies don`t forget Caroline, she`s a bit busy at the moment but I`m sure shell pop in later


----------



## BGM

Hi Gill,

Welcome to the forum!

You certainly seem popular already, I've never seen a 'Hello' thread reach 3 pages (since I've been here)!


----------



## gill

BGM said:


> Hi Gill,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You certainly seem popular already, I've never seen a 'Hello' thread reach 3 pages (since I've been here)!


To be fair, it might have something to do with the title of the thread - it was a bit provocative!

Nice that you took this to 4 pages. I haven't quite got the hang of this replying lark. If I reply to a particular person, they get an e-mail - is that right?


----------



## gill

jaslfc5 said:


> theres strap options watch display boxes ,servicing,better cameras for taking photo's of youre watches .its madness really .
> 
> gill il see if my inlaws have any spare books if you need them ,they have written enough on the subject of psycology so im sure they will have some spare somewhere.


Wow! Would I have heard of them? From what I understand, most psychology books are out of date within about 5 years or so, unless they are classic studies i probably wouldn't be able to use them. The areas I will be teaching next year are Cognitive, Social, Research Methods, Abnormality, Physiological & Developmental. (The last 2 I've never taught before, so it'll be a busy Summer, teaching myself all about stress & attachment. Fun. )

Thank you for your very kind offer. If they think they they may have anything which will be useful, of course I'd be very grateful, although their books may well be a bit too highbrow for me. I'm only teaching AS!

Once again, thanks. Sorry it took me so long to reply... :blink:

PS i never imagined there was so much about watches to get excited about. This is very illuminating...


----------



## cassidy

Stan said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Not sure I'm "regular"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit the same Sharon, it could be part of the ageing process. Getting old is not for the faint of heart, in my experience. Not that we should dwell on that for more than a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, gee, I think we have a failure to communicate here. :blink: But you're right: not for the faint of heart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just English humour (much missunderstood elsewhere), not meant to offend, of course.
Click to expand...

No offence taken, certainly; it was my stupid set-up that allowed it! I have got to start thinking before I post!


----------



## cassidy

cassidy said:


> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Gill.
> 
> I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking - it's brilliant - taught me all I know, (alright, that's not a lot...)
> 
> And no, I hadn't heard of Gill watches, but I'm sure they're very exclusive!!?
> 
> Talking of watches, my 3rd aquisition ever has just arrived, and it's a Gruen veri-thin. My question is - is the crystal supposed to be really thick? It sticks about 3mm proud of the rest of the case. It's from ebay, and I might have been really stupid to buy from there as a beginner, but it was very reasonable and I thought they were a good make. The seller swears it's original. Can anyone tell me whether that's normal for a Gruen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Gill. Very nice to have you aboard. I know that many of my older lady's watches (I always tell people to read that any way they like) do seem to have quite thick crystals. I'll have a check of a couple of my Gruens tonight; I do all my posting from an Internet cafe, so can't put my hands on them right now. I know I have at least one Veri-Thin currently, so I'll try to post pics tomorrow for comparison purposes.
> 
> Haven't forgotten, just couldn't put my hands on either. But it's a long weekend here (Victoria Day: do they even celebrate that in Britain???) so I'll have some time to poke about my various and sundry watch hiding places. Hopefully, I'll find them.
> 
> Sharon
Click to expand...


----------



## gill

cassidy said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Gill.
> 
> I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking - it's brilliant - taught me all I know, (alright, that's not a lot...)
> 
> And no, I hadn't heard of Gill watches, but I'm sure they're very exclusive!!?
> 
> Talking of watches, my 3rd aquisition ever has just arrived, and it's a Gruen veri-thin. My question is - is the crystal supposed to be really thick? It sticks about 3mm proud of the rest of the case. It's from ebay, and I might have been really stupid to buy from there as a beginner, but it was very reasonable and I thought they were a good make. The seller swears it's original. Can anyone tell me whether that's normal for a Gruen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Gill. Very nice to have you aboard. I know that many of my older lady's watches (I always tell people to read that any way they like) do seem to have quite thick crystals. I'll have a check of a couple of my Gruens tonight; I do all my posting from an Internet cafe, so can't put my hands on them right now. I know I have at least one Veri-Thin currently, so I'll try to post pics tomorrow for comparison purposes.
> 
> Haven't forgotten, just couldn't put my hands on either. But it's a long weekend here (Victoria Day: do they even celebrate that in Britain???) so I'll have some time to poke about my various and sundry watch hiding places. Hopefully, I'll find them.
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, I've never heard of Victoria Day. Where on earth are you? It seems appalling that there's a bank holiday we don't get, for an English queen :taz: (I assume it's that Victoria?) Are you somewhere with a lovely climate where people are relaxed all the time? God, that sounds awful! Or perhaps you're in the Falkland Islands where you have to wrap up 24:7? I might be a little less envious then...

I've been wearing this watch non stop since it came on Friday. It's a lot smaller and daintier than I expected. I think I assumed it'd be a big old girl, due to its age, so this was a really pleasant surprise. It's also a novelty to wear a watch that ticks again.

Anyway, thanks again for replying, and I await those photos with anticipation. Good luck with the foraging. And enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Gill


----------



## MIKE

Welcome Gill. Any pics of_ you_ modelling your watches 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Well some sad man had to ask h34r: might as well be me :lol:

Seriously welcome to :rltb:

Mike


----------



## cassidy

gill said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Gill.
> 
> I must say it's very nice to have a new member who uses the search facility, worth your weight in gold :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking - it's brilliant - taught me all I know, (alright, that's not a lot...)
> 
> And no, I hadn't heard of Gill watches, but I'm sure they're very exclusive!!?
> 
> Talking of watches, my 3rd aquisition ever has just arrived, and it's a Gruen veri-thin. My question is - is the crystal supposed to be really thick? It sticks about 3mm proud of the rest of the case. It's from ebay, and I might have been really stupid to buy from there as a beginner, but it was very reasonable and I thought they were a good make. The seller swears it's original. Can anyone tell me whether that's normal for a Gruen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Gill. Very nice to have you aboard. I know that many of my older lady's watches (I always tell people to read that any way they like) do seem to have quite thick crystals. I'll have a check of a couple of my Gruens tonight; I do all my posting from an Internet cafe, so can't put my hands on them right now. I know I have at least one Veri-Thin currently, so I'll try to post pics tomorrow for comparison purposes.
> 
> Haven't forgotten, just couldn't put my hands on either. But it's a long weekend here (Victoria Day: do they even celebrate that in Britain???) so I'll have some time to poke about my various and sundry watch hiding places. Hopefully, I'll find them.
> 
> Sharon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I've never heard of Victoria Day. Where on earth are you? It seems appalling that there's a bank holiday we don't get, for an English queen :taz: (I assume it's that Victoria?) Are you somewhere with a lovely climate where people are relaxed all the time? God, that sounds awful! Or perhaps you're in the Falkland Islands where you have to wrap up 24:7? I might be a little less envious then...
> 
> I've been wearing this watch non stop since it came on Friday. It's a lot smaller and daintier than I expected. I think I assumed it'd be a big old girl, due to its age, so this was a really pleasant surprise. It's also a novelty to wear a watch that ticks again.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for replying, and I await those photos with anticipation. Good luck with the foraging. And enjoy the rest of your holiday.
> 
> Gill
Click to expand...

Hi again. Lovely climate? It's May 17 and I'm wearing a coat! I'm in Toronto, Canada, and today is an unseasonably cold one. But, yes, we celebrate dear old "We are not amused" every year.

It's surprising, isn't it, how delicate the older watches for ladies are. Many of them have bracelets that won't even fit comfortably around my wrist, and although I'm not a small woman, I have rather regulation-sized wrists.

I did post at one point an overhead shot of about a third of my collection (I really do have a lot of old watches), which you can find in a thread called "Hope Folks Don't Mind Just a " 'Hi' ". I've added quite a number since then, and those were only a sampling at the time. Got a lot of watches from now-defunct companies, which is sort of fun. Although I have a smattering of quartz, such as a bunch of Swatches, all my best pieces are manual wind. I especially love the 1930s or 40s vintage pieces with the gunmetal-blue hands and a little seconds subdial. I have a great little jeweller near me who services these older pieces for an extremely reasonable price. Only problem is, he hangs on to them forever. He likes to use salvaged parts from broken watches that he finds, and sometimes it takes him a long, long time to find the right part to cannibalize. But then he doesn't charge me for the part, so how can I complain?

Anyway, that's kind of it. 'Nuff about me. Again, good to have your contributions to the forum. And I will keep looking for the Gruens.

Warm regards on a cold day.

Sharon


----------



## gill




----------



## gill

MIKE said:


> Welcome Gill. Any pics of_ you_ modelling your watches
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Well some sad man had to ask h34r: might as well be me :lol:
> 
> Seriously welcome to :rltb:
> 
> Mike


As if!


----------



## cassidy

I am having NO luck with replying to a specific post, so am going to try here. Hopefully, this image will go through; if so, I'll send a couple of more pics and some commentary.


----------



## cassidy

I'm sitting in a new Internet cafe--mine is closed for Victoria Day--with limited time, so please forgive my posting these sort of one by one; I'll be able to spend some time figuring out the "quotes" thing when I get back to my regular account. Anyway, I just posted a pic of a Brichot that I quite enjoy; it has a really pretty rotating bezel effect when wound.

Below, hopefully, I have managed to post my Rottery Space Style watch, another favourite. Love anything with that 1960s, John Glenn style. Also, Gill, hopefully the side shot of the Gruen came through enough for you to see the crystal. Not particularly pronounced, but you can see if it's comparable to yours.


----------



## SharkBike

gill said:


> In sunny Norfolk


Welcome...from another sunny place. :beach:


----------



## gill

Hi again

I love the Rottery - I've never heard of either that or the Brichot - sounds like a French pastry! I measured the Gruen crystal and it's not really 3 mm - i was exaggerating - only 2.3mm but very square cut, not rounded like yours.

My 4th purchase arrived today - a Doxa. It's huge - nearly 4 times the size of the Gruen, but it seems to run beautifully. The seller said it was professionally cleaned - but I assumed that was just the inside, as the outside is gungy! I'm half wondering if it's a bloke's watch - it takes an 18mm strap! - Does that mean anything to anyone?

Adrian - husband - has just told me that he's bought me an ebay bargain for Xmas. It's a Omega de ville. He's hoping it's not a replica because they mostly seem to be quartz and this isn't. Fingers crossed. Only trouble is, I've got less of an excuse to e-bay trawl now! Rats!

I hope i didn't annoy Mike with my terse response. I don't have a decent photo and I'm not sure I'm up to all this photobucketing lark. I'm more comfortable behind the camera than in front of it. Maybe when those reports / UCAS references are finished...

I've just sent off an email to the jewellers who might have sold the gold watch i mentioned in my first post. Fingers crossed he might be able to tell me something...

I'm not sure how much longer this thread'll run so I'll keep an eye out for your entries on the rest of the site.

I've really enjoyed reading your posts, and imagining you in your glamourous cafes in that awesome / freezing city of yours. Write to you soon

Gill


----------



## MIKE

gill said:


> I hope i didn't annoy Mike with my terse response.


Not at all, I like them feisty :lol: :huh:

Mike


----------



## gill

Hi everyone

I'm not sure how much longer this thread can reasonably run, so in case I don't hear from anyone again, can I just say thank you so much for the warm welcome. I've really enjoyed writing in. I have probably been a bit sad really, checking my in-box, to see if anyone had responded...

Here's hoping that I might hear from some of you on the other parts of the forum.

I'm not sure that this reply thing will work, as I've done it differently. Sorry I didn't get around to adding any pictures - maybe on the next thread? You're not missing much!

Once again, thanks and a toute a l'heure...

Gill


----------



## mach 0.0013137

SharkBike said:


> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sunny Norfolk
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...from another sunny place. :beach:
Click to expand...

For the moment :wink2:










Sorry Gill for going fftopic: I just couldn`t resist h34r:


----------



## SharkBike

Hmmm...this might be a good time for a reset of a certain member's post count.


----------



## jaslfc5

gill said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres strap options watch display boxes ,servicing,better cameras for taking photo's of youre watches .its madness really .
> 
> gill il see if my inlaws have any spare books if you need them ,they have written enough on the subject of psycology so im sure they will have some spare somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Would I have heard of them? From what I understand, most psychology books are out of date within about 5 years or so, unless they are classic studies i probably wouldn't be able to use them. The areas I will be teaching next year are Cognitive, Social, Research Methods, Abnormality, Physiological & Developmental. (The last 2 I've never taught before, so it'll be a busy Summer, teaching myself all about stress & attachment. Fun. )
> 
> Thank you for your very kind offer. If they think they they may have anything which will be useful, of course I'd be very grateful, although their books may well be a bit too highbrow for me. I'm only teaching AS!
> 
> Once again, thanks. Sorry it took me so long to reply... :blink:
> 
> PS i never imagined there was so much about watches to get excited about. This is very illuminating...
Click to expand...

gill ,

peter mcguffin and anne farmer so yes i think you would of heard of them.like i said any research materials you need ask ok.


----------



## gill

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sunny Norfolk
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...from another sunny place. :beach:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the moment :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Gill for going fftopic: I just couldn`t resist h34r:
Click to expand...

I'm suitably awed! Where are you? America? It looks very exotic, if a trifle windy.

Talking about 'off topic' does this thread actually have a topic now? Did it ever, really?

Gill


----------



## gill

jaslfc5 said:


> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres strap options watch display boxes ,servicing,better cameras for taking photo's of youre watches .its madness really .
> 
> gill il see if my inlaws have any spare books if you need them ,they have written enough on the subject of psycology so im sure they will have some spare somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Would I have heard of them? From what I understand, most psychology books are out of date within about 5 years or so, unless they are classic studies i probably wouldn't be able to use them. The areas I will be teaching next year are Cognitive, Social, Research Methods, Abnormality, Physiological & Developmental. (The last 2 I've never taught before, so it'll be a busy Summer, teaching myself all about stress & attachment. Fun. )
> 
> Thank you for your very kind offer. If they think they they may have anything which will be useful, of course I'd be very grateful, although their books may well be a bit too highbrow for me. I'm only teaching AS!
> 
> Once again, thanks. Sorry it took me so long to reply... :blink:
> 
> PS i never imagined there was so much about watches to get excited about. This is very illuminating...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gill ,
> 
> peter mcguffin and anne farmer so yes i think you would of heard of them.like i said any research materials you need ask ok.
Click to expand...

Wow! 

Trouble is, now I just want to ask lots of annoying questions, which I could probably find out using the Internet (?), like to what extent is Alzheimer's genetic?, is there any decent evidence that Anorexia is genetic? which explanation for relationship formation / maintenance do they ascribe to & why? why do we keep giving anti-psychotics to schizophrenics when in poor countries sufferers are (apparently) less psychotic when not given them? .... the list could be endless...Oh yes, and what's the real cause of Autism?

I imagine that this could all get rather annoying, so perhaps i'll take a raincheck until I know exactly what I need to know about. As I mentioned before, I need crash courses in Physiological & Developmental Psychology. So if they have any basic books or if they can suggest any, i'd be very grateful.

Thanks again, you're a star!

:starwars:

Gill

There's no significance to the star wars thingy, I just thought it was great.


----------



## SharkBike

gill said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> In sunny Norfolk
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome...from another sunny place. :beach:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the moment :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Gill for going fftopic: I just couldn`t resist h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suitably awed! Where are you? America? It looks very exotic, if a trifle windy.
> 
> Talking about 'off topic' does this thread actually have a topic now? Did it ever, really?
> 
> Gill
Click to expand...

In Florida...it's usually only windy like that a few days out of the year...but those days really suck.


----------



## jaslfc5

gill said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres strap options watch display boxes ,servicing,better cameras for taking photo's of youre watches .its madness really .
> 
> gill il see if my inlaws have any spare books if you need them ,they have written enough on the subject of psycology so im sure they will have some spare somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Would I have heard of them? From what I understand, most psychology books are out of date within about 5 years or so, unless they are classic studies i probably wouldn't be able to use them. The areas I will be teaching next year are Cognitive, Social, Research Methods, Abnormality, Physiological & Developmental. (The last 2 I've never taught before, so it'll be a busy Summer, teaching myself all about stress & attachment. Fun. )
> 
> Thank you for your very kind offer. If they think they they may have anything which will be useful, of course I'd be very grateful, although their books may well be a bit too highbrow for me. I'm only teaching AS!
> 
> Once again, thanks. Sorry it took me so long to reply... :blink:
> 
> PS i never imagined there was so much about watches to get excited about. This is very illuminating...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gill ,
> 
> peter mcguffin and anne farmer so yes i think you would of heard of them.like i said any research materials you need ask ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Trouble is, now I just want to ask lots of annoying questions, which I could probably find out using the Internet (?), like to what extent is Alzheimer's genetic?, is there any decent evidence that Anorexia is genetic? which explanation for relationship formation / maintenance do they ascribe to & why? why do we keep giving anti-psychotics to schizophrenics when in poor countries sufferers are (apparently) less psychotic when not given them? .... the list could be endless...Oh yes, and what's the real cause of Autism?
> 
> I imagine that this could all get rather annoying, so perhaps i'll take a raincheck until I know exactly what I need to know about. As I mentioned before, I need crash courses in Physiological & Developmental Psychology. So if they have any basic books or if they can suggest any, i'd be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks again, you're a star!
> 
> :starwars:
> 
> Gill
> 
> There's no significance to the star wars thingy, I just thought it was great.
Click to expand...

yeah to me they are just my inlaws but then you hear them on newsnight or read about them and you realise how senior they are in their field . let me tell you that was the most nervy meet the parents ever the first time i met them .

il see what i can do .


----------



## Chukas

What a thread!!! 

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## Boxbrownie

What a thread indeed :lol: , welcome to RLT madhouse Gill

What part of Narfuk there?


----------



## jaslfc5

gill in answer to many of youre questions the brief answer to most of it is genetics .


----------



## gill

Boxbrownie said:


> What a thread indeed :lol: , welcome to RLT madhouse Gill
> 
> What part of Narfuk there?


Why thank you kind Sir! I'm in a little village just outside Norwich. It's a little like Stepford at times - on Sundays all the menfolk religiously go out & wash their cars - and their wives' (cars that is! the alternative would be positively medieval) no matter how vile the weather.

I came to Norwich for the UEA and stayed, like many before me. Norwich seemed like a good idea, as it was a) in a part of the country I'd never seen and B) a long way from home. I didn't realise that, in travel terms it was further from home than London - the fastest way to back 'up North' was to go to London first. This was in the days when poor folk got full grants, so that was my ticket out.

- Are you from around these parts? You seem to understand the lingo...

Gill

:gunsmilie:

These smilie things are awsome. This reminds me of my other half who has just got back into air rifles after a 20 year absence. Still, if it makes him happy...


----------



## gill

jaslfc5 said:


> gill in answer to many of youre questions the brief answer to most of it is genetics .


Oh crap! With the genes I must have inherited, that does not bode well for the future!

Gill

:to_become_senile:


----------



## Boxbrownie

I am actually in Essex but spend a lot of time that way...my daughter lives on a farm there.....

Next Sunday I wouldn't mind popping up and watching your hubby wash you....oh...and his car! :lol:


----------



## Haggis

gill said:


> Hi there,
> 
> after a few weeks of dropping in & reading some of your threads, I took the plunge & joined my first forum. I've only just got into watches, so am completely clueless, although I have been bitten by the bug. I've bought 4 watches in 2 weeks. Hence I'm not allowed to buy any more for a while.
> 
> I'm a teacher of Psychology & Philosophy at a sixth form college. It's a different world from high school teaching, which I did for ages. Never again!
> 
> My best acquisition so far is a mysterious 18 carat watch which I think is an early wristlet - it has the crown(?) at the 12 o'clock, so you have to look down your arm to tell the time. Oh - and you have to press a little button in before you set the correct time. Of course it has no names on it, which is probably why I managed to buy it very reasonably.
> 
> Looking at some of the old threads on here, it might be an American watch, from the Crescent Watch Company. I couldn't find an awful lot about it on the Internet. If there's anyone out there who knows much about the early watches, I'd be grateful for any information...
> 
> Ta
> 
> Gill


WELCOME


----------



## Loddonite

Welcome Gill

I think this thread is going to be the most-replied-to thread in Introduce Yourself history.

Well done that girl!


----------

